
Memphis Meats to Bring Cell-Based Meat to Consumers - laurex
https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2020/01/22/798515259/ready-for-meat-grown-from-animal-cells-a-startup-plans-a-pilot-plant
======
bediger4000
Ha ha! Animal 57:
[http://kibo.com/exegesis/animal_57.shtml](http://kibo.com/exegesis/animal_57.shtml)

